# Jigs for small box making



## derhul (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello All!

I'm just getting into making small boxes (for now as gifts to family and friends).

I'm interested in Japanese style and western style (like Doug Stowe boxes).

I was wondering if any one else does these boxes and if so, what type of jigs do you make to help make the process easier/safer/accurate?

thanks


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute update your profile with first name on your signature line and location so it will show in the left panel.

Doug Stowe boxes are really nice. I don't know what jigs are necessary for them, though. What tools do you have? You can add that to your profile, as well, but you can also tell us here so we can help you.

David


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If my memory serves me right Doug Stowe has published at least one book on making his boxes.

Disclaimer:
I have not done a search to verify this so no link, but I once belonged to the same woodworking forum as him.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

FrankC said:


> If my memory serves me right Doug Stowe has published at least one book on making his boxes.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> I have not done a search to verify this so no link, but I once belonged to the same woodworking forum as him.


I just did a search - he has done 90 magazine articles, 11 books, and 3 instructional DVD's. :surprise2:


----------

